# Ideas/suggestions for facebook photography fan page



## CamCracker

I own a facebook fan page Captivating Creations Photography | Facebook and I would like some ideas and suggestions for getting my fans involved and participating with my page.

For example: photo contests, discussion topics, questions/polls, photography quotes, etc.

What else could I do? I would really like to have some activity on this page, but I don't know what to do to have that happen.

what are some ideas and suggestions? Do any of you facebook users have any facebook app suggestions that I can add to my page? 

and what are some discussion topics I can post, and also what are some questions I can ask, oh and photography quotes.

I'm open to all ideas and suggestions. thank you!


----------



## L0vemedead

You could post an idea and tell them to post a picture to go along with that idea, every week? or day if you want it THAT active. 
Or post a creative picture of something meaningful and ask for posts of something meaningful to them in return. 

Some quotes. 
Photography Quotes, Sayings for Photographers

I'm not sure if I hit the... idea you were looking for, but I hope this helps a little bit?


----------



## JWellman

One of the FB pages I visited offered contests like suggested. She actually gave away prizes as well. It seemed to be a pretty popular hang-out. A 'cutest baby' contest comes to mind, although there are a lot of sites doing that already on Facebook.

Good luck!


----------



## photographyfanpages

> One of the FB pages I visited offered contests like suggested. She actually gave away prizes as well


You can hold contests on fan page but you are NOT ALLOWED to offer prizes this is against facebook rules. 
your fanpage will be deleted if you do this.

http://www.facebook.com/promotions_guidelines.php


----------



## KmH

CamCracker said:


> I own a facebook fan page Captivating Creations Photography | Facebook and I would like some ideas and suggestions for getting my fans involved and participating with my page.
> 
> For example: photo contests, discussion topics, questions/polls, photography quotes, etc.
> 
> What else could I do? I would really like to have some activity on this page, but I don't know what to do to have that happen.
> 
> what are some ideas and suggestions? Do any of you facebook users have any facebook app suggestions that I can add to my page?
> 
> and what are some discussion topics I can post, and also what are some questions I can ask, oh and photography quotes.
> 
> I'm open to all ideas and suggestions. thank you!


Go to your local library.

They have people there that can help you learn how to use the library, if you don't already know how.

Find the section that has books about promoting and marketing a business. Check out some books. Read the books.


----------



## JonnoMorleyPhoto

I'm also trying to run competitions on my page but i don't have enough fans for enough people to take part. People aren't showing heaps of interest. Any ideas?
Jonno Morley Photography | Facebook


----------



## PhotoWhoa

I'd first get some fans on your page. Seed your initial fanbase with friends and family and clients. You should be able to get around 200 fans doing this easily. (You can invite people directly to like your fanpage). If not, you need to do some more networking.

After that, just start posting your work, and post them as images. This is crucial.

In your descriptions, ask a question. For example, "What do you think of this image of ____ ?" Get a dialogue going. Even with 200 fans, you're going to get a little bit of activity. As you get more and more activity, your posts will show up in more people's feeds.

Then it's all about meeting new people and networking with photography industry people. Swap likes on pages. Meet new clients and suggest they like your page.

I'd strongly suggest being active on your friends pages. I find that doing this makes them more likely to be active on my page as well.


----------



## MLeeK

FStoppers just did a great article on the new facebook for business pages yesterday. There are some suggestions in there as well as some real insight into the problems with business pages now. Facebook Changes Trouble Business Page Owners | Fstoppers


----------



## pixmedic

MLeeK said:


> FStoppers just did a great article on the new facebook for business pages yesterday. There are some suggestions in there as well as some real insight into the problems with business pages now. Facebook Changes Trouble Business Page Owners | Fstoppers



that was a pretty interesting article...we don't use Facebook in any business sense...but maybe we should look into it. every little bit helps right?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

FB as a company losing so much value lately.  

They're going the way of "MySpace" if they continue losing subscribers and business promoters.


----------



## gsgary

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> FB as a company losing so much value lately.
> 
> They're going the way of "MySpace" if they continue losing subscribers and business promoters.



I hope they go down the pan


----------



## gsgary

JonnoMorleyPhoto said:
			
		

> I'm also trying to run competitions on my page but i don't have enough fans for enough people to take part. People aren't showing heaps of interest. Any ideas?
> Jonno Morley Photography | Facebook



Might have something to do with the quality of photo


----------



## MLeeK

gsgary said:


> JonnoMorleyPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also trying to run competitions on my page but i don't have enough fans for enough people to take part. People aren't showing heaps of interest. Any ideas?
> Jonno Morley Photography | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have something to do with thr quality of photo
Click to expand...

Read the article I posted. It might give you more insight.


----------



## pixmedic

do you have a regular web site as well as facebook? like a business web page with your own domain name?
you can always link prizes and promotions to your main page from your facebook fan page and do the giveaways from there. 
IE: post in FB that you have a contest, and link your domain page where it actually explains the rules, the prizes, ect ect. so all you have on FB is a link to your page asking people to check it out for new information. should be ok by FB rules. isnt that what the FB fan page is for? to promote a main website?


----------



## MH_91

i will go off the topic little bit,

At this moment, Facebook is trying whatever it takes to rip fan page owners off. By that i mean, facebook haven't really mentioned that officially. But, if your fan's are really not active in your fan page( likes and comments)  automatically facebook will consider them  as un-active members, therefore, they will unsubscribe them.How to solve this problem? By paying money for each post you are publishing. The more money you pay, the more viewers you will get, the less fan's you will lose. i used to have 1035 member's  and right now am at 1028.

Am not sure, but if anyone who are less in 1000 zone this action will *NOT *apply to them, because i have couple of my photographer friends who are in 900 zone, and this marketing thing didn't applied to them yet. am just guessing about it, so don't quote me about this.


Now, back to your original topic, how to get more fan in photography field. I have done this once and it was really helpful. Give away a free sessions. But be little bit creative, for example, the first place will get a free E-shoot and 10% off from their wedding package if they hired you.  Everyone loves  free stuff so you will get lot of attention.  another idea for you, IF you are super rich give away a free camera lol! 

If you asked me same question 4-5 years ago about should i do a free session, i would've said *NO NO NO! *but right now, there is lot of photographers out there; so there is lot of competition happening.


----------

